# 3 oil Luxury Bar ala Earthygirl



## earthygirl (May 17, 2008)

Here is the recipe for the 3 oil bar I made in the swap.  Althoug a bit labor intensive I thinkit came out really well.

Soap recipe created by SoapMaker version 2.8 

some of the excerpts for the making of the milks was used from directions I got from "How to Make Marcie's Milks" and the tea instructions excerpts were from Rita Sheu of TLC Soaps(My Soap Bible). Any similarities to anyone elses recipe is strickly unintentional. 

Earthy`s 3 Oil Luxury Bar 
Michele Jordan 

Soap Type: Solid Soap(CP) 

Base Oils: 
Coconut 9 oz 
Emu 14 oz 
Pumpkin Seed 8 oz 

Additives: 
Chamomile Flowers .5 cps 
Barley, Fine .75 cps 
Rice Jasmine 1 cps 
Rice Flour 2 tsp 
Honey Raw 2 tsp 

Lye discount: 6 % 
Lye needed: 4.43 oz 

Water discount: 0 % 
Water needed: 10.98 oz ( I rounded to 11oz) of 1/2 and 1/2 milks 


Make milks 

Rice Milk: 

Soak 1 cup rice in 4 cups of (distilled)water overnight. Drain, rinse and place rice into a blender with 1 1/2 quarts spring or distilled water and blend until liquified. Strain with a very fine sieve, discarding the pulp. Pour rice milk into a large stock pot, bring to boil, turn heat back and simmer for 20 minutes. Watch carefully that the rice milk does not scorch while cooking. Remove pan from heat, let cool before freezing. 

Barley Milk: 

Soak 3/4 cup barley in 4 cups of (I used distilled) water overnight. Drain, rinse and place barley into blender with 1 1/2 quarts spring or distilled water and blend until liquified. Strain with a very fine sieve or use as is. Freeze until ready to use. 

Make up 11oz of rice/barley milk, place in pot with 1/2c of chamomile flowers and make a tea 

(To make the herbal tea, add 1/2 cup of the chamomile for each 16 oz of liquid(in this case the milk), you can use more if you like. ) 

I use the whole herb as it makes it easier to strain than if it is powdered. Simmer the herbs in the liquid, just like when you are making tea, for about 10 minutes Put the lid on and let it cool completely or even place in the fridge over night if you like. When ready to use, warm the tea a bit and strain out the chamomile. You may want to use a couple layers of muslin or 3 or 4 layers of cheese cloth making sure you have enough to gather up around the chamomile and squeeze out as much as you can. Remember to weigh your liquid again and replace what was lost. 
add the lye to the Herbal milk tea. 

warm oils with honey then add the lye/milk/tea to the oil mixture and stir till light trace. stir in your ground/powdered/sifted rice flour. 

stir till trace.


----------



## digit (Jun 8, 2008)

This is interesting. What does the rice milk contribute to the soap?

Thanks,
Digit


----------



## Woodi (Jun 8, 2008)

It is truly an excellent soap! I am lucky to have one of those swap bars, and have been using it for 3 days now. I love it. 
Because it has so much bubbly lather, I'm guessing that the coconut oil, as well as the honey, are contributing factors. It is also very rich and luxurious feeling on the skin. I would certainly label this a 'luxury bar'.

Congrats on a great recipe, earthygirl! and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 8, 2008)

It was a very good bar of soap.  You did a wonderful job.  Thanks for sharing your recipe! 8) 

Paul


----------



## digit (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, thank you for sharing. This one is on my "to do" list.   

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like heaven.

I know this will sound odd - but - I worked at a local zoo as a teenager and Emus stink to high heaven. Now - I know that emu oil does not - but I can't get that smell out of my head.


----------

